# Its been a week. I still cant eat though.



## barnot (Aug 21, 2011)

So one week ago she told me she was done being married. I haven't been able to eat since then. I have lost 20 pounds which puts me at 165. so I didn't have that much weight on me to start with.(height 5' 10"). I manage the dairy department of a grocery store and this morning I woke up on the floor of the cooler because I had passed out. Some of my friends told me to stop trying to punish myself, but thats not what I am doing. Every time I try to eat, even if it is just a mint, I feel like I am going to throw up, and have a few times. I really love her, but I know this is definitely for the best, especially since she has anger issues and takes everything out on me. Is there suggestions you guys might have that will help me start eating again? My emotions are on a roller coaster right now. I would never take her back, but I still have dreams about her and hope she is next to me when I wake up in the morning. I am having a really hard time trying to move on.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I couldn't eat for about a month and even now, I have days when i simply can't eat. I lost about 14 pounds in 3 weeks.

It gets better. Just eat enough to live....and drink water. Vitamins help too. 

Take care.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Only after having experienced a day when I felt (for no real reason at all) GOOD for once, even amidst all the turmoil of my life, the unknowns, the things all hanging by burning threads, reaching a point where I felt generally okay, was when I started turning around in the eating dept. I lost 30 lbs, wasnt able to eat for a very long time. I'm 6'1", and was at 170lbs. normally around 200-220.
You gotta believe that if "I" can have a good day or good moment stemming from nothing at all, that you will to. 
And then remember it! When you get to feeling sad, recognize it, feel it, but also remember that a few days ago, you were feeling "good", and that it will occur again. 
Rationalize what you are feeling to yourself. Give yourself permission to feel angry, bitter, hurt, sad, but also good as well.
You have every right to. 
Just wait until you wake up one day, and the new Ms. Barnot is laying next to you arms and legs draped across you, (or better yet...)


----------



## barnot (Aug 21, 2011)

Shooboomafoo said:


> Just wait until you wake up one day, and the new Ms. Barnot is laying next to you arms and legs draped across you, (or better yet...)


After getting on here, I feel like today will be better. She keeps texting me because she needs info for filing. but she wouldn't ever text me back and I still cant get my things, so I am not going to text her back. I am finally starting to realize I can be strong. I don't have to let her walk all over me. this year and a half of marriage was eye opening for me. I need to pay more attention to what is going on. I know what I want now. I am very young(21) and I am really looking forward to spending time and money on myself, and eventually finding the person that will truly make me happy. That last sentence of your post made me smile. I think about it and am really excited for when that day comes.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

its only because ive spent the last twelve years with my wifes back to me in bed. mentioning it, brought (aside from livid accusations of neediness) an explanation that it was more comfortable, and too hot to sleep that close. 

MAN 21!!!!! sheeeeyaaat.... you got all the time in the world bro.
At least you didnt find all this out at 39.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

barnot, I too lost 20lb in the first week, I then had sinus surgery which also killed my desire to eat, and dropped another 5 lbs down to 160lb. That was three months ago, and believe me that weight comes back. Right now I just want to eat all the time, I'm so hungry and I'm closing in on the weight I was before, though I have been lifting weight so atleast some of that mass is muscle. If you are passing out find something... I survived on yogurt cups, as you are in the dairy section you should be able to find the kind you like!


----------



## whatonearthnow (Aug 20, 2011)

man i know that feeling.

i am literally 2 weeks into this and have lost 20lb through not eating and constant running around local area (i am not built for running)

Tonight was the first time i cooked anything other than toast or porridge... i know what you mean about stomach in knots not wanting to accept any food. Try and get some fruit (juice even) and vitamins, the best advice i had on here was to stay hydrated - lots of water.

Im now sitting here wondering if cooked food was a good idea as stomach is protesting. I seem to not be able to even face any rich food, I am a chocoholic but have not had anything remotely chocolatey or sweet like since it happened.

Feels like insides are in that many knots, there is only room for small amount of food at any one time.

It will get better, you appetite will return very gradually, wish you good luck.


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

Yoplait yogurt. Buy it in bulk at Costco. Eat as many as you want, there is no downside
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drsparkle (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeap i lost a stone and a half, that nearly 20 lbs i think in 3 weeks. I was in ketosis. I felt like crap. 
Its ok to be like this for a while. Try to eat little and often. If not try milky drinks to get the calories in you. 
Your appetite will return in time.


----------

